# Frozen Birds....



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have a question for all of you who are out and about seeing frozen pheasants which have been killed by not having an adequate way to escape: Is it legal to collect them for any reason? My question stems from the standpoint of their usability. Perhaps a taxidermist would like some for mounting, if they did in fact freeze, what would keep them from being edible?

Just curious, because it seems every year someone, somewhere is finding dead/frozen birds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That is a great question! I wonder if you would get in trouble for possesion limit laws? It would be a shame for all those birds to go to waste. I wonder how many are actually consumed by predators? You could also use the feathers for fly tying and if the meat is not good you could use to train dogs.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There is probaly a permit to pick them up like roadkilled deer. Good thinking I have often wondered the same.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Straight from the ND DNR's mouth:

My email:
I was wondering, what is the general public allowed to do with frozen pheasants/game birds? I have read many reports where ND and other western states suffer from many game birds freezing during the winter due to lack of cover and was wondering if it would be alright for an individual to pick them up and utilize them for things such as taxidermy or even eating them.

The response:
NEED TO CONTACT LOCAL WARDEN AND GET A PERMIT OT POSSESS.

from: Schell, Barb J. [[email protected]]

So, it looks like similar circumstances to hitting a deer with your vehicle. Interesting though, because I would think there are some farmers out there who may have quite a few birds frozen in ditches/hedgerows/fencelines.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes they do and by law they must leave them there, they are not wasted those dead ones will keep the preds off the live ones.


----------

